# Daiwa Saltiga Surf Rod



## WAT (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone experienced the Daiwa Saltiga Surf rod ?
Please share.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*diawa saltiga 35-405b*

i absolutly love the rod it handles and loads up nice
and throws far.i ordered just the blank and got it built the way i like it .got mine built with standard silicone alconite guides and fuji seat plate.i like the rod better than all my rods zipplex,centry,allstars matter a fact i'm trying to sell most of them to get
more.i like the fact that the rod is so lite and throw 8nbait like nothing .and rod is really versitile you can 
throw metal lures all day.i'm pretty much sold on the 
diawa rods i'm thinking about seeking the higher end
diawas in japan 3 pieces rods diawa skycaster/diawa tournament.oh and the rod comes with life time warranty .


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

My brother has the factory one and I haven't heard any complain out of him yet. I've thrown it and it feels much easier to throw.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*crawfish*

how does it throw with the fuji low riders thinking about getting one made for spinning.i was really scepticle about the smaller eyes how does the knot go through when you throw.does it go through nice without zing pow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

spiderhitch said:


> how does it throw with the fuji low riders thinking about getting one made for spinning.i was really scepticle about the smaller eyes how does the knot go through when you throw.does it go through nice without zing pow


I dont have th daiwa but I got a RS1509 with th lowriders built conv and I havent had any problems with th knots hitting th guides. I tie a spider/no name btw.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*cdog*

thanks for the info


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That was one of my concern, but so far haven't had that problem yet. (knock of wood) I think it has to do w/ the cast as well. If you have a smooth cast, then the less likely the knot hitting the guide.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

I have and have fished both the 33-405 and 35-405. They are excellent casting and fishing rods.
You can purchase a blank, but the factory rod is well worth the price when you figure in the materials and labor. The 35-405 handles bigger leads and baits better than the 33-405. The new Red Saltiga 33-405 is very similar to the older brown or silver 35-405 in action. The new 35-405 would be comparable to a 37 rating on the old rods. The new 35-405 is much better for both fishing and casting when compared to the old 40-425 rods (these are probaly good tournament rods for expierenced casters)
The 3-piece rods cast like a one piece, but pack so nicely in a bazooka for transporting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Last month I stopped in the RDT shop. Bob handed me the Saltiga Surf and said to cast it and fish it. So I did exactly that. 

I put a 7500 ctc3 on the Saltiga and a SHV 30 on the HDX and started chunking 6 and 8 oz with them both. After a while I switched the reels and gave it another go (I love this stuff...lol).

I walked away with an appreciation for the Saltiga's performance. Casting over the water I really can't say which one cast the longest. The rod is lightweight, very powerful and the three pieces make for easy transport. It loads a little different. Not hard to load, probably loads a little bit easier than the HDX, just a different feel.

I don't think you could go wrong with the Saltiga. Price would be the only drawback.

Tommy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

WAT,

Two-three years ago I bought a Daiwa Trybeam 35-405; which was made exclusively for the Japanese market I believe. I fished the rod several times a month here in Florida, and was very fond of it. It cast well and fished well, but I sold it early last Spring due to a rod surplus. I wish I had kept it. 

I believe the Saltiga you are interested in is that same rod built for the US market. Mine had the small plate reel seat, where the US product has a standard reel seat. In any case it is a sweet rod for 4-5 ounces that will hump out 6 in a pinch. 

One of my fishing buddies has 4 or 5 Trybeams; both the 33 & 35-405's. Often he fishes them exclusively while his custom Conoflexs and Zziplexs stay home.

I much preferred a conventional reel to a spinning reel on the rod, although with the low riders it would function well with either.

Hope this data input is of some help.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Try Beam 35-405*

Is nothing like the new Saltiga 35-405. The Trybeam had a more parabolic action than the superior Saltiga Surf........There was an SZ-Hatteras version made from HVF high fiber carbon which was a step up from the Trybeam but still not the quality of the Saltiga Surf.The Saltiga Surf appears to be a superb attempt to capture the US market with 3-piece rod........


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

WAT,

After relooking at the Saltiga 35-405 specs, it can't be the same blank as my aforementioned Trybeam 35-405. My rod would never have thrown 12 ounces. Otherwise the design, length, and model number are all the same for both Daiwa rods. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

If you compare the Trybeam and the Saltiga you will see that the Saltiga is slimmer (smaller in diameter) than the Trybeam. The Saltiga is a little stiffer in the butt section. The Saltiga butt is also closer to being a paralell butt than the Trybeam. These two changes make the casting different.


----------



## WAT (Dec 10, 2006)

Guys the information that you have shared is extremely informative. Very much appreciated.
I will purchase the rod. Actually I plan to mate it with the Saltiga Surf 6000 spinning reel, which I have, but have not used as yet.

Thank You


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

WAT: Talking to the Daiwa represenative on wednesday and he informed me that the rods are selling great. Most of the stores are out of stock and awaiting their next shipment (due in a couple of months). If you have access to one now, buy it.
By the way, what do you guys fish for in Trinidad?


----------



## WAT (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Pushcart
I was able to procure a rod from Tackle Direct.

We normally surf fish for red snapper, salmon, tarpon, cavalee, shark, catfish.
Off the rocks and jetty it would be mainly grouper.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the reply and the info.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*We have plenty of them..*

We worked 5 years with the Engineers from Japan on this rod. It is a great rod.. We have plenty of them in stock...Blanks and prebuilts .. If'n ya need em ya know where to find em.Post not meant to stir pot we got them though... JAM


----------

